# Aporte audioritmico 1 canal con mic



## Juan Jose (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola a todos. Bueno acá les subo un audioritmico de 1 solo canal, toma la señan de audio mediante un micrófono elect. la procesa mediante un filtro, la salida optoacoplada ataca un TRIAC y este maneja la carga. 
Es sencillo de construir y funicona a la primera. 

Colocar disipador al triac si manejará cargas superiores a 500 watts. 

El circuito de 220 se encuentra separado del circuito excitador mediante el optoacoplador. 

La fuente de sonido es independiente y NO está interconectada al circuito del audioritmico.

CIRCUITO BASICO Y MUY MEJORABLE. 

NO quiero repetir mensajes pero de 1 canal no encontré en el foro. Seguire buscando por las dudas.




saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## maezca (Oct 15, 2011)

muchas gracias, que consumo tiene (la parte de 12v) ? el tamaño del pcb que se ve en el pdf, ya esta espejado y en tamaño real?? gracias

edit: el pin que dice out es la salida a lamparas, no?...


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 15, 2011)

El consumo es muy bajo. Unos 200 ma como mucho. El PIN OUT es efectivamente la salida a lamparas (fase) el otro cable va al neutro. 

Una nota, el microfono debe ser de los grandes (los chiquitos tienen menos ganacia y por ahi vas a tener que tocar la resistencia que lo alimenta. 

suerte y saludos

Juan José.


----------



## maezca (Oct 15, 2011)

ok, una ultima consulta pero ya saliendo del circuito, debido a que aca en argentina se prohibieron las lamparas incandescentes cual deberia usar para el audioritmico? supongo que esa nuevas alogenas que vienen dentro de un foquito comun..


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 16, 2011)

Si podrian ser esas. O también los reflectores de 100 watts. 

Una alternativa es la de lamparas que vienen con Leds. 
http://www.alicsa.com.ar/UploadedImages/th3_/0/9/0954.jpg

pero nunca las probé. 

Tambien se podría adaptar la salida del circuito a lámparas de 48 vca o 24 vca que vienen todavia de la potencia que querés (mayor a 25 watts). 

Por otro lado, agrego aca un diagrama de conexcionado ya que en la plaqueta falta el capacitor de desaoplo de continua luego del potenciómetro. 
Este capacitor es de 2.2 Uf no polarizado o puedes utilizar dos de 1 uf unidos por su negativo y listo. 


saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## maezca (Oct 17, 2011)

ok mañana voy a empezar a recolectar todo lo necesario y lo armo. en cuanto a lo dos capacitores de 1uf unidos son electroliticos no?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 17, 2011)

Si son electroliticos. Yo probé en su momento con unos de 2,2 tambien y andaba bien. 
Tu cual armaste que no funcionó¨?

saludos

juan jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 17, 2011)

estuve buscando y este es el circuito:






 como se puede ver es muy sencillo y no estaba muy claro si funcionaba puesto a que lo saque de una pagina (blog) no muy confiable... Cuando lo arme no tenia conocimientos de electronica pero pregunte y lo arme correctamente. Como no me funcionaba, supuse que era la potencia del audio no era suficiente para hacer andar el optoacoplador quite la resistencia de 270ohm luego de esto  y horas de intentos fallidos me funciono una cancion hasta que subi el volumen del equipo y dejo de funcionar, supongo que queme el led del optoacoplador.. Luego de eso y no poder solucionarlo, me agarro  en un momento de furia  rompi la plaqueta...


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 18, 2011)

Bueno, ese circuito tiene sus defectos. 

En lo particular es mejor un audioritmico conectado al amplificador que uno con microfono elect. es que estos ultimos dependen mucho del ruido ambiente, de la calidad de los micro elect que es bastante mala, de la sencibilidad de los componentes etc...

En un rato te subo algunos circuitos que tengo de audioritmicos con conexion que son MAS SEGUROS de reproducir luces al ritmo del sonido cuando estan bien armados y aislados que los que toman la señal de un microfono. 

Saludos. 

Juan Jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 18, 2011)

ok gracias pero no es necesario. Recien acabo de comprar todos los elementos y lo unico que no consegui en ninguna de la 4 electronicas que fui fue el optoacoplador moc3031m, cual seria su reemplazo??
y por el bta08-600c me dieron el bta08-400c me dijieron que era similar pero soporta un poco menos es cierto? .. ah y los dos capacitores se unen por su polo negativo?

muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola. Bueno, menos mal que lo mencionaste porque NO es el MOC3031M sino el MOC3021 el que lleva. 
Por otro lado te paso algunas mejoras en la sensibilidad que me dieron resultados y ya estoy modificando los archivo aunque no se como podria reemplazar los originales. Voy a consultar con cacho para ver como seria. 

Los cambios son: 
El capacitor C3 NO va. 
Las resistencias R7 y R8 tampoco. 
La resistencia R9 es bajala a 100 ohms para asegurar el disparo. 
El capacitor C2 y C1 los puedes colocar de 100 o 470 nf. 
El tiristor puede ser cualquiera el que te indicaron solamente soporta 400 vpi en lugar de los 600 del que lleva. 

Bueno, espero que te funcione, por problemas de camara no puedo subir el video pero te aseguro que asi anda. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 18, 2011)

acabo de ver los nuevos planos, como aun no he hecho la placa los implementare.. Aun sigo con la duda si con mi triac va a funcionar igual o va a tener alguna diferencia?

muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 21, 2011)

Con tu triac va a funcionar igual, sigue siendo de 8 amperes, la diferencia es segun hoja de datos, la tensión de pico repetitiva entre on-off que no puede superar los 400 volt. (el del plano es de 600) pero si no vas a manejar cargas inductivas no habrá problemas. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda , ya compre todos los componentes y ya hice la placa, pronto soldare todo... me acaba de surgir una pregunta, en la v0 pusistes el c5 electrolitico de 4.7uf esta bien o seria no polar (o 2 de 1uf unidos por el negativo) ??   por las dudas tengo ambos..


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 24, 2011)

Mejor los dos unidos por el negativo. Yo lo tengo con uno solo y el negativo hacia el pote y anda bien. 
Otra cosa, esperalo unos 30 segundos hasta que detecta bien el sonido. No se si es que no tengo suficiente potencia yo o que el circuito tiene algun elemento que debe cargarce antes de arrancar. por lo demas anda perfecto

Ultimo, el pcb estaba listo para planchar.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 24, 2011)

la placa todavía no la ataque.. entonces ya estaba espejada?  
y el condensador dejo el de 4.7uf o los dos de 1uf unidos ?

gracias 



			
				maezca dijo:
			
		

> la placa todavía no la ataque.. entonces ya estaba espejada?
> y el condensador dejo el de 4.7uf o los dos de 1uf unidos ?
> 
> gracias



tenes razon ahora vi en detalle tu foto y ya estaba bien, igual sigo en duda con lo del condensador, dejo el de 4.7 o pongo los dos de 1uf?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 25, 2011)

Probalo cual te anda mejor. Yo tengo el de 4.7 y funciona bien. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 25, 2011)

ok mañana te cuento como me fue, hoy termine de atacar la placa, me faltan los agujeros y las soldaduras, esta placa va a ser mi primer placa prolija  siempre me olvidaba de espejarla, y nunca le ponia ni zocalos, ni borneras y siempre la modificaba un poco con fibron y quedaban horribles, esta la estoy haciendo prolija  

gracias!


----------



## maezca (Oct 26, 2011)

acabo de terminarlo y esta en corto, mido con el tester y no hay resistencia entre el negativo y el postivio de la alimentacion de 12v. la soldadura esta bien no hay nada que este haciendo puente..

las 2 resistencias (r1,r8) , y el condensador (c3) que no van los reemplaze por un puente, puede ser esto?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lo que no va NO son puentes sino que el componente no va. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 26, 2011)

Por fin vengo con buenas noticias, Me funciono!... lo probe con mi celular al maximo (suena muy fuerte) y hablando, tengo que hacerlo muy cerca del microfono para que funcione, supongo que debe ser la resistencia 1 (10k) mañana voy a bajarla a 4.7k y menos y con el amplificador, estoy en lo cierto bajando esta resistencia?? 

gracias, pronto voy a dejar de molestarte


----------



## maezca (Oct 27, 2011)

bueno, estuve cambiando la resistencia y la que mejor resulto fue la de 1k pero aun sigue teniendo un desempeño muy pobre, tengo que acercar mucho (apollarlo) el microfono al parlante lo mismo si lo quiero usar con mi voz, lo tengo que poner casi en los labios.. habra otra resistencia para cambiar o puede llegar a ser el microfono. Lo tengo alimentado con 12v y el potenciometro al maximo (minimo de resistencia)...

edit: cambie el microfono por uno un poco mas grande que encontre, si bien mejoro un poco sigo en la misma situacion...


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 27, 2011)

Yo lo tengo probado con un equipo de musica. No se con un celu!

Prueba a sbir la ganancia del circuito por ejemplo subiendo la resistencia de 6 mohms a 10 o bajando la de 22 K a 10K. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 27, 2011)

te cuento, lo probe con el qeuipo al maximo de musica y ocurre lo mismo hay que acercarlo a 1 o 2 cm. 

Para probar cambiando la ganancia solde cables donde estas dos irían y fui porbando resistencias en la protoboard en ambas, si bien hay un pequeño cambio es casi nulo.. tengo dos microfonos del tip electret de dos pines: uno medio gordito y del diametro de un boligrafo o un poco mas, y otro mas ancho y menos angosto cual seria el mas adecuado?.. que diametro de microfono utilizas?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 28, 2011)

yo lo tengo con uno estandar de 2 patas que tiene 5 mm de diametro y 5 mm de alto. 
Probaste a bajarle la resistencia del otodiac (la de 1k2) proba con menos valor, uno 820 ohms. 
Tambien bajando la R del diodo led para que circule algo mas de corriente
saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 29, 2011)

ok, cuandoeste en casa voy probando... Tambien puedo notar comparando mi circuito con el tuyo de la foto tus condensadores ceramicos son muchos mas grandes (supongo porque deven soportar mas voltaje) y no pusistestes el electrolitico de 4.7uf .. esto influira en algo?


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 29, 2011)

No creo que los capacitores mas grandes influyan. Coloca una foto de arriba y de abajo para ver si hay algo que está distinto. 
El capacitor de 4.7 yo lo tengo fuera de la plaqueta porque en el primer impreso me lo habia olvidado pero esta conectado tal cual la plaqueta. 

saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## maezca (Oct 30, 2011)

Lo solucione!!!! el problema era la fuente de alimentacion... estaba alimentandolo con una fuente de computadora, lo cambie a un tranformador y empezo a funcionar bien.. Ahora le hice unos cambios y le baje la R de 1k2 a 1k y ahora va muy bien.

Te agradesco toda la ayuda, se que fui un poco pesado pero  gracias!!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 30, 2011)

me alegro que te funcione al fin!!!

Nada de pesado che, para eso esta el foro!

Saludos y disfrútalo. 
Juan jose


----------



## maezca (Oct 30, 2011)

gracias! ultima consulta, con que programa diseñaste el pcb?

gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 30, 2011)

Proteus 7 y el esquematico en el ISIS 7. 
Pero se puede hacer en cuaquiera, son todos buenos. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## hdc (Sep 13, 2012)

hola que tal a todos. soy nuevo en el foro, y me encantaria hacer este juego de luces. yo estaba haciendo el de plaquetodo y no me funciona. lo unica vez que prende la lampara es cuado conecto el trafo. o sino cuando quiero medir con el tester los bornes del triac (entrada y salida) a la lampara. despues no responde.algien me puede dar una mano. desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola. Usaste el PCB de plaquetodo o uno tuyo?. 
Puedes subir alguna foto del proyecto armado, por ahi hay algun componente mal instalado o fuera de valor. 

suerte y saludos

Juan José.


----------



## hdc (Sep 27, 2012)

hola a juan esta son algunas de las fotos de la plaqueta. Esta echa totalmente a mano porque no tengo pc para hacer la placa. Este circuito que subieron ustedes es similar al de plaquetodo, lo que modifica son los componentes el triac. el opto. etc. voy a ver si puedo grabar un video para que vean como me hace. como te explicaba anteriormente. muchas gracias. saludos.


----------



## Luisito (Dic 8, 2012)

Juan Jose: podrias pasarme el circuito del audiorritmico a microfono? ya que el enlace esta roto. Muchas gracias. Luis


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola estos son los archivos que van:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/aporte-audioritmico-1-canal-mic-64649/#post570157

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## lrzv09 (Ago 15, 2013)

gracias por ese aporte (Juan Jose) esta de pinga ese circuito justo lo que necesitaba


----------

